# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] 11.04 re-enable Unity plug-in in Compiz

## Guardian2008

I just upgraded and hated the left side vertical menu, it's just not my thing.
I decided (regrettably) to deselect the Unity plug-in from with the Compiz Settings UI thinking it might get rid of it. It but, but unfortunately it rendered the desktop completely unusable and alll I have now is literally a desktop with no menu's or toolbars of any kind.

Although I can login using the 'Classic' option I really think I should fix what I have broken (before reverting to 10.10).
Is there any way to re-enable the Unity plugin via command line?

I tried entering ccsm via terminal but nothing happens. I also tried entering configcompiz-settings-manager but again, a dead end.

----------


## howefield

> I tried entering ccsm via terminal but nothing happens. I also tried entering configcompiz-settings-manager but again, a dead end.


Try installing compizconfig-settings-manager



```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

----------


## fubuloubu

> I just upgraded and hated the left side vertical menu, it's just not my thing.
> I decided (regrettably) to deselect the Unity plug-in from with the Compiz Settings UI thinking it might get rid of it. It but, but unfortunately it rendered the desktop completely unusable and alll I have now is literally a desktop with no menu's or toolbars of any kind.
> 
> Although I can login using the 'Classic' option I really think I should fix what I have broken (before reverting to 10.10).
> Is there any way to re-enable the Unity plugin via command line?
> 
> I tried entering ccsm via terminal but nothing happens. I also tried entering configcompiz-settings-manager but again, a dead end.


Having a similar problem. Someone on my thread suggested this action:

unity --reset

seems like it makes sense, but I havent gotten home yet to try it and see if it works. let me know if it works for you!

----------


## sikander3786

This might help.

http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com...-in-unity.html

----------


## Guardian2008

Re-installing compizconfig-settings-manager had no affect, it just said the latest version was already installed. I also tried it with -f option as well.

unity --reset
That worked, at least it appears to have worked, even though some error messages were generated when it was run. Unfortunately there were too many errors to capture and I'm not sure which of the log files to check.

Now I'll check out the other post regarding Unity but I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I can use 'Classic' mode for now because I hate this daft new menu but if that's all we are going to have available in the future (Gnome3/Unity) then it might time to say good bye to Ubuntu after many years of 'love'.

----------


## ElMejicano

I had the same problem but I did disable unity plugin,
fixed it with sykander3786 suggestion.
All I has to do was enable it with ccsm.

----------


## xitrumch

> I just upgraded and hated the left side vertical menu, it's just not my thing.
> I decided (regrettably) to deselect the Unity plug-in from with the Compiz Settings UI thinking it might get rid of it. It but, but unfortunately it rendered the desktop completely unusable and alll I have now is literally a desktop with no menu's or toolbars of any kind.
> 
> Although I can login using the 'Classic' option I really think I should fix what I have broken (before reverting to 10.10).
> Is there any way to re-enable the Unity plugin via command line?
> 
> I tried entering ccsm via terminal but nothing happens. I also tried entering configcompiz-settings-manager but again, a dead end.


Ctrl + Alt + T to open Terminal (You may have a different shortcut to open Terminal though...)
Then install ccsm (CompizConfig Settings Manager) as suggested above.
If you already have ccsm installed then key in "ccsm" to open it. 
Re-check the Unity plug-in will help you solve the problem

----------


## Guardian2008

Thanks, I actually posted the fix I used in this thread 2 months ago  :Smile:

----------

